# [SOLVED] GTA San Andreas



## Shakz298

I recently bought GTA San Andreas for pc because i really enjoy this game and just felt like playing it again. however, when i try to instal the game, i get this message:

Feature: GTA San Andreas data 
Component: models 
File: H: \ data3.cab 
Description: Data error (cyclic redundancy check) 

is there any way that i can fix this?
Please Help thank you.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: GTA San Andreas*

Hey Shakz298, Welcome to Tech Support Forum :thumb:

Is your game disk-based or downloaded? If downloaded, where from?

I have different answers depending on these questions.

-Redeye


----------



## Shakz298

*Re: GTA San Andreas*

Hello *Redeye3323*,
the game is disk-based.


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: GTA San Andreas*



Shakz298 said:


> Hello *Redeye3323*,
> the game is disk-based.


Well, that means there is two different avenues you could explore.

First of all, is the disk scratched at all? If so, try giving it a clean (using a non-abrasive cloth) and trying the install again.

If that doesn't work, your best bet would be to go back to the shop you brought it from, explain your issue and ask if they can provide you with a replacement disk.

The other avenue to explore would be to copy the contents of the disk into a folder on your desktop. Once you have done this, run the "setup.exe" file in the folder you extracted the disk contents to. If an error occurs during the copying from the disk, this means that the disk is at fault.

If none of these works, post back and I will try a few other methods which might help.

Thanks,
-Redeye


----------



## Shakz298

*Re: GTA San Andreas*



Redeye3323 said:


> Well, that means there is two different avenues you could explore.
> 
> First of all, is the disk scratched at all? If so, try giving it a clean (using a non-abrasive cloth) and trying the install again.
> 
> If that doesn't work, your best bet would be to go back to the shop you brought it from, explain your issue and ask if they can provide you with a replacement disk.
> 
> The other avenue to explore would be to copy the contents of the disk into a folder on your desktop. Once you have done this, run the "setup.exe" file in the folder you extracted the disk contents to. If an error occurs during the copying from the disk, this means that the disk is at fault.
> 
> If none of these works, post back and I will try a few other methods which might help.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Redeye


the disk is not scratched as it is brand new and to return it to the store would be a problem as i ordered it :whistling: however, when first bought the game, i had this error. thinking that it was the cd i ordered another one and i still had the same problem.

I have also tried to copy all the files to my desktop and other directories many times, however it always stops copying about 3/4's of the way through.


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey,

What error do you get when copying the files?


----------



## Shakz298

*Re: GTA San Andreas*



Redeye3323 said:


> Hey,
> 
> What error do you get when copying the files?


Errmm for some reason it says that file could not be read from source 

however i cross referenced the files on me desktop with the ones on my disk and it seems as though it did copy but now when i try to reinstall from my desktop i get:
___________________________________________________
Feature transfer error 
___________________________________________________

Feature: Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas Game data

Component:

File:

Error: Catastrophic Failure

[ Ok ]
___________________________________________________
:facepalm:


----------



## Redeye3323

Catastrophic Error 

That's not a good error to get I presume :grin:

I can imagine that whilst part of the files is copied, not all of it was when you got them off the disk (which corrupts them).

If you can, try copying the files on a different PC and if that works ok, copy them over from the other PC to your PC (e.g. by using a USB Drive)


----------



## Shakz298

*Re: GTA San Andreas*

Yeah i did that and IT WORKED! The game is not as fast as it should be and freezes from time to time but it's still playable. thanks a lot for your help :thumb:


----------



## Redeye3323

Shakz298 said:


> Yeah i did that and IT WORKED! The game is not as fast as it should be and freezes from time to time but it's still playable. thanks a lot for your help :thumb:


Glad to hear it 

Enjoy ripping up San Andreas :laugh:


----------

